# Heavyweight Schwinn 3 speed STL Facebook Marketplace $150



## sworley (Nov 16, 2020)

__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com
				




What is it? Later modified 3 speed? No three speeds in '49, right?


----------



## Oilit (Nov 16, 2020)

sworley said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it has to have been modified. I don't see a brake of any type.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 16, 2020)

And no badge, looks middle weight but don't think I've ever seen a DX middle weight! Interesting bike! Don't wanna bomb any hills on that baby unless you have thick heals!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 16, 2020)

You can’t go wrong for 150! That may be something special.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks more like a 53/4 and  thick as a middleweight too. Strange creature apears to be a candy; Opal or radiant color as well. IDK either, did Schwinn make any DX's like this? The fender braces; not Schwinn but fenders, not 49 paint scheme yet match frame and chain guard color. IDK but, weren't those Schwinn top bar decals 1st appearance in 53, Jags?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2020)

Judging by the cups on the head it's most likely a 1949 frame. The seller is not a novice so I'm sure he knows what it is. Been repainted with newer decals, wheelsets, fenders, seat and bars are not original to that frame. Maybe more parts were swapped or added also. That there is a money maker @ 150!


----------



## Nicks_classic_bikes (Nov 17, 2020)

This is my bike. Its a 49 serial, the starfire badge is cool but its just a sticker, it says maplewood flyer on the guard, maybe for maplewood mo. Its priced to sell at 150. It has a 3 speed rear hub with a coaster brake. Its a complete project, i got it how it sits a few months ago from under a girls porch near downtown stl. It was part of a families group of 4 they had. It came with a girls elgin which is for sale on my page as well, and 2 kids bikes which just sold today. Its cool that the sticker is from St. louis


----------



## Nicks_classic_bikes (Nov 18, 2020)

The bikes Serial # is F013319


----------



## Nicks_classic_bikes (Nov 18, 2020)

Bike is pending pickup tonight to go to its new owner.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 18, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Judging by the cups on the head it's most likely a 1949 frame. The seller is not a novice so I'm sure he knows what it is. Been repainted with newer decals, wheelsets, fenders, seat and bars are not original to that frame. Maybe more parts were swapped or added also. That there is a money maker @ 150!



I don't see how the headset bearing cups could possibly date this bike, not at alll.  However Yeah, it's actually a decent paint and decall job


GTs58 said:


> Judging by the cups on the head it's most likely a 1949 frame. The seller is not a novice so I'm sure he knows what it is. Been repainted with newer decals, wheelsets, fenders, seat and bars are not original to that frame. Maybe more parts were swapped or added also. That there is a money maker @ 150!



Those cups are not on my 47 DX, searched, 48-52 and didn't see them.
This Bike looks like a Opalescent red, factory pin stipes and paint. That chain guard's diagonal tipped lines are the side of a brush tip. That's no painter's quick flip. The pin strips on fenders are perfect. A Spot on front fender happens but usually on chain guards. It doesn't look right but, it's probably from lady stopped turning the wheel they used at factory, ..

The front fender pin stripes are not across too under the cream tip paint, never seen that but the ends are perfect.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> I don't see how the headset bearing cups could possibly date this bike, not at alll.  However Yeah, it's actually a decent paint and decall job
> 
> Those cups are not on my 47 DX, searched, 48-52 and didn't see them.
> This Bike looks like a Opalescent red, factory pin stipes and paint. That chain guard's diagonal tipped lines are the side of a brush tip. That's no painter's quick flip. The pin strips on fenders are perfect. A Spot on front fender happens but usually on chain guards. It doesn't look right but, it's probably from lady stopped turning the wheel they used at factory, ..
> ...




The cups on this piece is are squared off compared to the later issues.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 19, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The cups on this piece is are squared off compared to the later issues.



And your point would be? U missed the part where I said: *"Those cups are not on my 47 DX, searched, 48-52 and didn't see them." *  ??
Not only that, U missed seller's reply with serial numbers?
"
"The bikes Serial # is F013319"

That comes up *1952:* *"0/17 to 10/20 ------- F00001 ------------------ F18958"*
Rare is not a word I use lightly, but this bike goes beyond it. I reached out to @Nicks_classic_bikes  Nicks_classic_bikes  And got more photos .
This bike is a new, last, one of none known Schwinn DX paint design. It's like the new 53 Jag. From paint too everything else completely redesigned. The Jag being fancier  canti frame and this a DX version.. Discontinued before it hit the press.

Why the squared  bearing cups? Who knows, maybe, along with frame, Schwinn was scraping other discontinued parts.

I was right, the fender braces were changed, not Schwinn but this red pin striping, and white on side of fender, (Photo attached below) is undoubtedly Schwinn factory. 1st time anything like this has been seen on the net. It's the real deal including, baked on Opalescent Red. U see the white on edges of chips and in scratches, The Aluminum coat photographs, unless U adjust camera settings in photo shot,  as white. I've tried before, I didn't shoot this but, it always looks/reflects as white in every photo I've taken for an illustration of what' Schwinn's candy is, in Both: Opal and Radiant colors up too; circa 1984 is very tough to show the silvery aluminum except with U naked eyes. .

It's Candy paint: red lead primer coated W/ aluminum base over primer and top coated W/ transparent-translucent red.

Of course the wheels on it are not Schwinn, duh. It would of had Schwinn S2 ballooner rims and New Departure Coaster brake/hub Whoever snatched this bike up from seller, SCORED!!. *It's a 1 of none known to exist: Schwinn Factory painted exclusive: Schwinn 1952 DX frame, with new for 1953-4; paint designed/scheme, Opalescent (*_*Candy paint)*_*  full size; 26" DX. 

And I'd go far enough to say' B/C of serial numbers, mid to late (Oct.) 52); it's of the last 26" DX frames made, that was not painted until1953/4.  The same time the 1st 1953/4 Jaguar was made:   *


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> And your point would be? U missed the part where I said: *"Those cups are not on my 47 DX, searched, 48-52 and didn't see them." *  ??
> Not only that, U missed seller's reply with serial numbers?
> "
> "The bikes Serial # is F013319"
> ...




You better check the sellers serial against the numbers you posted. Not a 52, you lost a digit somewhere. F with six digits is a 49 number. Repainted and decaled 49 DX.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 20, 2020)

F013319


GTs58 said:


> You better check the sellers serial against the numbers you posted. Not a 52, you lost a digit somewhere. F with six digits is a 49 number. Repainted and decaled 49 DX.



Oh dam, You're right. Dammit, Since a stroke 18 mo ago, sets of numbers over 4 been screwin wit me.
Spit!  Man, have to give the painter credit though. That's some sweet pin striping, hard A,, paint as seller also says the paint is baked on. And it also appears candy, no less?  Shesh!  Fricken missing link, me thought. Yet, what's missing is me dam brain cells, dammit.. So,

*Never mind! *[grin]

:eek:


----------

